# Applis pour iPad qui apparaissent ailleurs (iPhone, etc.)



## JM29 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Lorsque je telecharge des applis sur mon iPad 2 via AppStore, elles apparaissent aussi sur l iPhone de ma femme! 
Idem lorsque mon fils fait de meme avec son iPod Touch! Ses applis arrivent sur l iPhone de sa mere!

Il y a un soucis avec notre compte familial @mac.com?

Ca fait des mois qu on telecharge des applis et c est arrive d un coup...

Merci pour vos avis 



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'applications de l'App Store, pour iPad, iPhone, etc. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "App Store", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------

